# 8/18 GC surf



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yesterday morning was better. Kept 5 whiting with biggest two at 13". Also kept a puffer and the lady beside me gave me another. I like to eat them. Threw back several other smaller whiting and puffers. Sea Robins were a pain again but I didn't catch any pin fish. Almost all were on sand flea fish bites. They out fished the shrimp I caught yesterday by a lot. I quit about 9:30 when kids started swimming. I was packing up and had only one rod out (with sand flea fish bites on it) when the rod bent over. It was a nice little shark. Caused a crowd and I am sure I caused at least one kid to be banned from the water. People seemed to be genuinely surprised they are out there. The lady fishing beside me waded out and released it. I have no idea what kind it was. Anybody else know? 

Had a good trip. Hope to be back Labor Day weekend and in October. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

sand shark.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

GC Since73 said:


> Yesterday morning was better. Kept 5 whiting with biggest two at 13". Also kept a puffer and the lady beside me gave me another. I like to eat them. Threw back several other smaller whiting and puffers. Sea Robins were a pain again but I didn't catch any pin fish. Almost all were on sand flea fish bites. They out fished the shrimp I caught yesterday by a lot. I quit about 9:30 when kids started swimming. I was packing up and had only one rod out (with sand flea fish bites on it) when the rod bent over. It was a nice little shark. Caused a crowd and I am sure I caused at least one kid to be banned from the water. People seemed to be genuinely surprised they are out there. The lady fishing beside me waded out and released it. I have no idea what kind it was. Anybody else know?
> 
> Had a good trip. Hope to be back Labor Day weekend and in October. Good luck to everyone.


Can't tell with the angle. Might be a sharpnose. Were there white spots on the sides? Other sharks of that size are juveniles and they can be very hard to ID. 

Last time I caught a pup shark in the surf some tourists walked by and asked where I caught it. I pointed to my rods and they say that is terrifying. They really don't know.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Didn't see any spots. I can only ID the easy ones like bonnet heads and dogfish.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sharpnose are another common shark we have...easy to ID. Rarely bigger than 3-3.5 feet. 









Without a good side view, there's no way to tell about yours unfortunately.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hard to make a positive ID from the picture. But I would say most likely an Atlantic Sharpnose. I base that on the apparent position of the dorsal fin in relation to the pectoral fins, general size and color. And mostly because they are very abundant in the surf.

For reference see; http://www.marinefishesofgeorgia.org/sharks/atlantic-sharpnose.html

Good report.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

More pictures of Sharpnose sharks................








[/URL]









[/URL]


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I know in the evenings and at night when the kids and I are surf fishing, and are reeling in, and someone asks "what you got on your line?" I tell them probably a sharpnose, they get a terrified, puzzled look on their faces. If they have small kids, I whisper it to the adults what it is and ask if I should reel it in or wait until the kids walk away. No sense ruining the next day of boogie boarding. Lol.:beer::fishing:


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

That does look like the one I caught. I just blew up the picture and looked again. You can also see the sea robin I had on the other hook if you look under the shark's tail. He had a wild ride for sure.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Black nose


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Black nose


You know, it could be. I don't see many Blacknose Sharks in my local waters (Savannah), but it very well could be.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I think Rj nailed it, there is clearly a black spot on that sharks nose, dang it, I think Rj's right. I change my mind, I say its a Black Nose!


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks. I had never heard of a blacknose shark. I blew up another picture and you can definitely see a black spot on the nose.


----------

